

EU court holds Estonian website responsible for offensive user comments - NonEUCitizen
http://rt.com/news/eu-delfi-offensive-comments-075/

======
tehabe
The European Court for Human Rights is _not_ an EU court! It belongs to the
Council of Europe!

Journalists will never get that right I think.

